# Brand opinions



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok so I am looking for a project ATV to build a bogger out of. I already have my RZR but am open to other brands as well for this project. I have a couple questions. 
1.) I have been holding out for something in the 700 to 800 cc range in your opinions is it worth looking at anything smaller? I am thinking 29 to 31 inch tires so HP will be a factor.

2.) What brands out there should I stay away from in your opinions? 

I know this is a really vague question but a lot of you have built more mud machines than I have an I would value any input you all can give. 

Thanks.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd stay far away from an 08 750 Brute, they seem to have rod bearing problems.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

If I were gonna build a strictly bog pit race bike, it would most certainly be a Can Am 800, preferably the Max (2 seater).


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree with driller the can-am outlander 800 max is awesome in the pit


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

stretched renegade would be nice


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agree'd. Real hard to compete w/ those CamAm 800 max.


----------

